# [solved] seit KDE 4.6 schläft mein Laptop 2 mal ein

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe suspend und hibernate über acpid eingerichtet und an die entsprechenden ACPI events von den Spezialtasten gebunden. Seit dem Update auf kde 4.6 sieht KDE anscheinend auch, wenn ich einen dieser Knöpfe drücke und lässt den Rechner einschlafen.

Aber das macht es erst, nachdem der Rechner aus dem Ruhezustand vom acpid wieder aufwacht. Ich drücke die Taste und der Rechner schläft normal ein. Nach dem Aufwachen schläft er dann sofort ein zweites Mal ein.

Ich habe jetzt eine Weile gesucht. Zuerst in den KDE Systemeinstellungen, dann in den configs von consolekit und upower. Ich weiss nicht, wo das eingestellt ist aber vermutlich schickt KDE eine Nachricht über dbus. Und upower und oder consolekit spielen da auch noch mit rein.

Ich will weiterhin acpid für hibernate und suspend benutzen. KDE soll die Tasten einfach ignorieren. Ich will KDE aber nicht generell verbieten die dbus/upower/wasauchimmer Magie zu machen, damit die Suspend/Hibernate Knöpfe im KDE-Menu noch gehen und powerdevil meinen Rechner noch vor nem leeren Akku retten kann.

Also hier die Frage: Wie bringe ich KDE bei die Tasten zu ignorieren? In den Energieprofilen von powerdevil finde ich unter Knopf-Ereignisbehandlung nur den Laptop-Deckel.Last edited by schmutzfinger on Fri May 13, 2011 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Tastenkürzel evtl.?

systemsettings ---> Kurzbefehle ---> globale Tastenkürzel ---> KDE-Dienst

----------

## Josef.95

Ja da hat sich ab kde-4.6 einiges geändert, nun erkennt KDE selbst die events von den sleep Tasten. (was idR auch gut funktioniert)

Siehe hierzu zb auch  den Hinweis  *Quote:*   

> Double-hibernate or crashes after hibernate (bug 363363)
> 
> KDE 4.6 handles "sleep button" events on its own, and the system correctly hibernates. If you have manually set up any other programs to handle these events (e.g. acpid), please disable that, as you may otherwise get double hibernation and/or system instability. 

  aus dem KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

Wie man dieses neue Feature jedoch wieder deaktivieren kann (wenn man es nicht möchte) weiss ich zZt auch nicht...

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Tastenkürzel evtl.?
> 
> systemsettings ---> Kurzbefehle ---> globale Tastenkürzel ---> KDE-Dienst

 

Genau da hatte ich das auch vermutet aber nicht selber gefunden. Danke! Wenn ich den beiden Aktionen einfach keine Taste zuweise geht es wie früher.

Oha da steht das also im Upgrade-Guide. Den hatte ich beim Suchen nach dem Problem nicht gefunden. Aber jetzt ist immerhin auch klar, wie man das im KDE abschaltet.

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Wie man dieses neue Feature jedoch wieder deaktivieren kann (wenn man es nicht möchte) weiss ich zZt auch nicht...

 Wenn man den ACPI event z.B. für die Power-Taste schon selbst programmiert hat, dann hilft dies her : System Settings -> Custom Shortcuts -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts

----------

